# Forum Home Renovation Painting  Painting over new Colorbond

## Spottiswoode

Time to replace a section of our fence, the old one has rusted out and fallen over. The neighbours side is grey (painted), ours is cream (or whatever the actual colorbond colours are). I will be installing it myself and painting one side (theirs most likely as it will mostly hide behind hedging).  
I've had a bit of a search and come up with painting old colorbond, but not new other than references that new colorbond is difficult to paint. 
Any tips on painting a new colorbond fence please. (as dumb as painting something already painted is). I was thinking of using a roller on the sheets prior to installation and then just painting the posts and channels once installed. Not sure what's the best paint, but haven't asked at the paint shop yet - I will be guided by them, but like to get some feedback from others so they don't try to sell me extras I don't need.

----------


## johnc

We have used Dulux Weathershield on colourbond, seems to have held well, no peeling. Not new though so you may have to deal with a protective coating. We used an airless sprayer which I would suggest may give a better finish than a roller for that application.

----------


## phild01

> We used an airless sprayer

  As an aside, interested in how you thinned the paint for spraying.  I tried recently with no good result as the recommended thinning was no more than 10%.

----------


## johnc

> As an aside, interested in how you thinned the paint for spraying.  I tried recently with no good result as the recommended thinning was no more than 10%.

  Sometimes its easier to not read the instructions :Doh: , I thinned down to the right flow rate according to the little cup that came with the machine. Seemed to work fine certainly held on well.

----------


## dmac

You will need to either let the colorbond age or wash it with something before painting. Vinegar or some sort of degreaser works well.
Paint with your favourite. Ive had good success with White Knights anti rust paints (water based), even SolarGuard but prefer the White Knight as it looks just like the original finish.
Sprayed through an automotive style spray gun with a air compressor. 
Dave.

----------


## Whitey66

Scrub it down with sugar soap, hose off and let dry.
Use a good quality airless sprayer, you will get less overspray and you won't have to dilute the paint at all.
Airless spraying is also the fastest way bar none, if you can't afford a good quality airless sprayer (they're about $1000 minimum) you can usually hire them.
Regarding paint, I find anything that is used on roofs will do the job and semi-gloss is closer to colourbond than gloss and looks heaps better in my opinion.

----------


## METRIX

New colourbond you should lightly rub it over with a sanding sponge of around 180grit to give the paint something to key into, wash it down then paint. 
I would paint it after install as you will scratch it off during install as the paint will still be soft.
I have painted many colourbond components using either British paints 4 seasons, or Dulux Weathershield, always used a spraygun, gave nice even finish, none has ever peeled.

----------


## Spottiswoode

I got the new fence up during a heat wave between Christmas and New Year. Have thus far avoided painting 'due to the weather', and will put it off a little longer for the same reason. At least we have a pool enclosure that meets the standards now.

----------


## rebuildr86

METRIX is spot on, new colorbond must be rubbed down. Powder coating is very strong  impenetrable, and very tightly bound to the steel. 
And the best way to do that wiht the profile of fence sheeting is with a flexi sponge and a beer in one hand. 
As for painting it, if you want it to last forever, after you have sanded it a bit, your choices for primer are in order of longevity...
a. Non inhibitive epoxy primer (2 pack)
b. Acrylic primer
c. etch primer (not really a good idae as acids cause issues later, but sometimes ppl have success) 
Top coat, 
Stick to semi gloss acrylic which will match the colourbond powdercoating sheen level.

----------

